# 3 Things I Screwed Up in My New Photography Business



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

3 Things I Screwed Up in My New Photography Business » psychologyforphotographers.com
What mistakes were your killers? 

1. Thinking "I'll never shoot sports or need a lens that focuses lightning fast for sports..." Wow, am I eating those words.
2. Fearing that the shots that weren't technically perfect sucked. They were great work. EVERYTHING has imperfections in it. 
3. Getting a photography education instead of a business education. 
4. (cuz I have lots of screwups!) owning too many camera bodies. It's an addiction. Lenses would have been smarter. WAYYY smarter.


----------



## sapper6fd (Oct 22, 2012)

Hmmmm..  3 things or 4?  lol.  Experience is everything and we all learn from our mistakes...


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2012)

1.  I need this... and that... and this... and...  You get the idea...

2.  What you said; binning anything that didn't meet my high standards of technical "perfection".

3.  Too little targeted advertising and way too much reliance on "word of mouth" and "good kharma".


----------



## myvinyl333 (Oct 22, 2012)

Subscribing to this thread in hopes of learning what not to do. I have had a non-prof business/site since 2010 which is finally taking off. 1-3 above fits me perfectly.


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2012)

Key points from that article - 



> *The problem is, the stuff you see when you look at someone&#8217;s blog usually isn&#8217;t nearly as important to their actual business as the stuff you can&#8217;t see. *
> 
> Stuff like a clear business plan.  A solid understanding of their target client and what that client is REALLY looking for.  Skilful behind-the-scenes relationship building with other business owners who also serve their target market.  Impeccable customer service, expectation management, and masterful handling of any client complaints.  A thorough understanding of copywriting, brand messaging, and how people actually make decisions.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

myvinyl333 said:


> Subscribing to this thread in hopes of learning what not to do. I have had a non-prof business/site since 2010 which is finally taking off. 1-3 above fits me perfectly.


Here's another post that might be of help to people heading into the business http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...ning-business-building-house.html#post2707594


----------



## spacefuzz (Oct 22, 2012)

Thank you good to know.


----------



## myvinyl333 (Oct 22, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> myvinyl333 said:
> 
> 
> > Subscribing to this thread in hopes of learning what not to do. I have had a non-prof business/site since 2010 which is finally taking off. 1-3 above fits me perfectly.
> ...



Interesting analogy. I can attest to seeing some over the top photographers who failed miserably at promoting/networking which left them with an expensive personal site.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fjrabon (Oct 22, 2012)

1) buying gear for what I needed at the time, instead of what would be the most versatile and hold value the best.  I have a lot of random junk sitting around that collects dust, but isn't worth the effort of selling either.

2) Worrying more about technical aspects of photography more than cultivating my style, vision and what I want my product to be

3) underselling myself.  Sure, humility is good and fine and all, but saying 'well, I guess I'm sort of okay, but I wouldn't say great" doesn't get you a whole lot of work.  Be confident in your work and abilities, and work your behind off to deliver on those promises.


----------



## runnah (Oct 22, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> 3) underselling myself.  Sure, humility is good and fine and all, but saying 'well, I guess I'm sort of okay, but I wouldn't say great" doesn't get you a whole lot of work.  Be confident in your work and abilities, and work your behind off to deliver on those promises.



I learned this the hard way with my website business. Had to really talk myself up which i hate doing. But confidence sells move units.


----------



## janineh (Oct 22, 2012)

runnah said:
			
		

> I learned this the hard way with my website business. Had to really talk myself up which i hate doing. But confidence sells move units.



My biggest problem. I am too honest and critical. I know some photographers that talk themselves up so much I want to vomit. But it works for them. People believe them and buy.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 22, 2012)

Thinking I knew a lot about photography until about a year ago.

I still don't know a whole lot but a year ago I was dumb and arrogant.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

rexbobcat said:


> Thinking I knew a lot about photography until about a year ago.
> 
> I still don't know a whole lot but a year ago I was dumb and arrogant.


Man, it really sucks when senility sets in, doesn't it? I knew SO MUCH back when...


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 22, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking I knew a lot about photography until about a year ago.
> ...



The docs said I have early onset senility. 

I'm 19, I DO know everything. Isn't that how it works? lolz


----------



## tirediron (Oct 22, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Thinking I knew a lot about photography until about a year ago.
> ...


Ehh... I don't know; it's kind of neat shaving a new face each morning.


----------



## mjhoward (Oct 22, 2012)

4. Getting legal advice from a message board (not me personally, but I've witnessed this many-a-time)


----------



## janineh (Oct 22, 2012)

mjhoward said:
			
		

> 4. Getting legal advice from a message board (not me personally, but I've witnessed this many-a-time)



I wouldn't really call that legal advice, but anyhow.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

OOOO! One that boggles my mind on that same tangent is the people who buy contracts off the million and one people selling them. The laws of each state are so very different, how can you be sure it is even remotely covering your derriere?


----------



## sm4him (Oct 22, 2012)

fjrabon said:


> 1) buying gear for what I needed at the time, instead of what would be the most versatile and hold value the best.  I have a lot of random junk sitting around that collects dust, but isn't worth the effort of selling either.
> 
> 2) Worrying more about technical aspects of photography more than cultivating my style, vision and what I want my product to be
> _*
> 3) underselling myself.  Sure, humility is good and fine and all, but saying 'well, I guess I'm sort of okay, but I wouldn't say great" *_doesn't get you a whole lot of work.  Be confident in your work and abilities, and work your behind off to deliver on those promises.



Boy, do I ever resemble that remark!!
I don't even HAVE "3 things" because that ONE thing stops me from even considering photography as a business (though, in the interest of complete disclosure, I wouldn't really WANT to be a full-time photographer, for other reasons as well).
I'm an EWAC--Eeyore With A Camera. "It's okay, I guess--nothin' special. Thanks for noticin' me, though." :lmao:

I'm trying to get over that...


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 22, 2012)

sm4him said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > 1)
> ...


----------



## panblue (Oct 22, 2012)

1. Halitosis

2. Limp handshake

3. A fake laugh like a demented hyena.


----------

